# Dbol and nose bleeds!



## will3482 (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi all,

Just curious if anyone know any way to stop the nose bleeds, I work at a place where I cant be getting the nose bleeds all the time. Any thing I can do or take to prevent them?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 25, 2005)

what type of dose are you taking??? what is your blood pressure as well?  If the dose is high, lower it, if you BP is high, try taking some garlic pills or hawthorn berry extract


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 25, 2005)

What about boogers?  My nose stays full of them while taking dbol.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 25, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> What about boogers?  My nose stays full of them while taking dbol.


Pick it like everyone else.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 25, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> What about boogers?  My nose stays full of them while taking dbol.




eat em....they're good for ya!!

http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_903083.html?menu=


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 25, 2005)

will3482 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Just curious if anyone know any way to stop the nose bleeds, I work at a place where I cant be getting the nose bleeds all the time. Any thing I can do or take to prevent them?


let me take the dbol for ya. that should stop your nosebleeds.  
seriously though, i would get your bloodpressure checked cause that is a sign of a possible high bloodpressure situation.


----------



## Parker123 (Mar 25, 2005)

uke:  uke: 





			
				wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> eat em....they're good for ya!!
> 
> http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_903083.html?menu=


----------



## turd ferguson (Mar 26, 2005)

will3482 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Just curious if anyone know any way to stop the nose bleeds, I work at a place where I cant be getting the nose bleeds all the time. Any thing I can do or take to prevent them?




I used to work at a pool and got nose bleeds from the chlorine drying out my nasal membranes. If its a dryness issue you can use a nose spray called "ocean". They sell it at longs and other drug stores for like 5 bucks. I used to spray 3 times a day and in a couple of days everything was fine.


----------



## tee (Mar 26, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> eat em....they're good for ya!!
> 
> http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_903083.html?menu=



Thats just nasty! lol


----------



## Diesel (Mar 26, 2005)

thats pretty grouse i think ill just stick wit medicine


----------



## BIGENUFF (Mar 28, 2005)

Bro if this is still an issue for you.  Wolfy was right Check BP and if it is high treat it or switch the gear.  A helpful solution might be to add vitamin K to your supps as it help with coagulation and the stability of the blood cells.  Using Garlic supps can lower BP but it's mostly due to cholesterol.  So you may wan to try ginger root and olive leaf if your looking for the herbal fix.  Also see if your taking anything else that may increase your BP or nose bleeding like, any vasolidators like NO2 or any Nitrogen AKG or Arginine products.  Not to mention if you do or might ever decide to take any viagra,levitra, or Cialis it will increase your current state and make it worse.  Sorry bro just had add it in.  Blood pressure also has a lot to do with stress and the D-Bol but to help the stress take some glutamine and taurine if it's n issue also 5-htp is great for stress and anxiety.  Hope your ailment discontinues but if all else fails try an OB in disguise tampon if women can stuff the muff and it's hidden just think of the benefits   Good luck.


----------

